# Predator 3500 Carburetor



## Bfife (Sep 14, 2019)

I got a new predator 3500 generator. Attached to the top of the carburetor is what looks like some sort of solenoid. Can someone tell me what this is and what it does? Thanks


----------



## Predator (Sep 19, 2017)

Bfife said:


> I got a new predator 3500 generator. Attached to the top of the carburetor is what looks like some sort of solenoid. Can someone tell me what this is and what it does? Thanks



That is your ECO Mode idle adjustment and speed governor Selonoid.

It regulates engine speed when in ECO mode and when running.

You may wonder if you need to be concerned with positioning it correctly when re installing it after removing it.
The answer is no.

It will sense the end stops and automatically re adjust itself to the correct position.

Great little generator. I just cleaned the carb on mine last month because I let it sit too long.


Get Stabil Blue Marine 360 and add it as directed to the fuel and you will never have that problem. it's better (and less expensive) than the Red Stabil because it has an awesome chemical protectant that coats the inside of the fuel tank and the carb parts and jets to prevent moisture damage AND it reduces Ethanol Gumming and suspends any moisture safely in the fuel so that it can be easily burned off.
.
.


----------



## Bfife (Sep 14, 2019)

Thank you so much for the information. I got mine a few weeks ago and I am still in the break in period. My other generator is a B&S that I’ve had since the 90s. I can’t believe how quiet the predator is. I figure if I treat it right it ought to last awhile.


----------



## Bria1995 (Oct 20, 2020)

Predator said:


> That is your ECO Mode idle adjustment and speed governor Selonoid.
> 
> It regulates engine speed when in ECO mode and when running.
> 
> ...


I have a predator 3500 inverter and rt out the box its surge in Eco mode,and non eco mode,I returned it three times to harbor freight and got a new inverter,and three times the inverter does the exact same thing,is there a problem with the idle,or the electric governor throttle settings,is there something I can do myself to stop the surge,I really like the inverter except for the surging.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

grin!!
buy a honda?
lol!
sorry I had to go there!! 
GRIN!!

yea.. low cost gen... sold by folks who do not service gens...
it is a carb issue. bad parts...

if you are real good with engineering you can fix it.
no bolt on cure for these low cost gens yet.


----------

